# New to projection HT, hoping I made good choices...



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

I jumped the gun and started buying equipment for my dedicated basement theater room. The technical info about projectors and screens makes my head spin. Hopefully by giving my room size and my projector and screen info someone can tell me if they are compatible and make any recommendations projector distance from screen, etc.

The room is 22'X14'x8'. There is no light issue, the room can be made completely dark.

http://www.amazon.com/Epson-V11H501...7031&sr=1-1&keywords=epson+3d+projector+1080p

http://www.hhgregg.com/elite-screens-125-multi-purpose-electric-motorized-screen/item/ELECTRIC125H

Hoping for a thumbs up! Had to get some equipment and the project started before my wife changed her mind! LOL!:innocent:

Brian


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey Brian, that should be just fine for your room. just make sure you have the projector placement just right as I believe that model does not have any lens shift. You want to avoid using any keystone.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

The PJ and screen look like a good combo. For mounting info, use ProjectorCentral.com's Projection Calculator


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! (Exhaling) 

Thanks for the quick reply....after reading the sticky, I was having panic attacks


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

As someone guilty of having to use keystone, you definitely want to avoid it. My keystone setting was at 13! You'll end up with a skewed white border around your screen and the keystone will cause your image to be smaller. I ended up removing the shelf I had my projector on and lowered it. I still have to use keystone but now it's only set to 3. I built a screen frame last weekend so now it's just image and now border other than the frame. It also added about 7" to my screen size. It went from 95" to 102" after making my changes. Much happier now.


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

jstanley214 said:


> As someone guilty of having to use keystone, you definitely want to avoid it. My keystone setting was at 13! You'll end up with a skewed white border around your screen and the keystone will cause your image to be smaller. I ended up removing the shelf I had my projector on and lowered it. I still have to use keystone but now it's only set to 3. I built a screen frame last weekend so now it's just image and now border other than the frame. It also added about 7" to my screen size. It went from 95" to 102" after making my changes. Much happier now.


I have an 8' drywall ceiling and am using this mount http://www.hhgregg.com/omnimount-universal-projector-ceiling-mount/item/3N1PJT with the 125" screen and Epson projector. Like I said, I'm a bit challenged in the technical arena. Anything I should be concerned with or tips to avoid the Keystone problem?

All my stuff is still new in boxes awaiting electric and cable pulling and paint/drywall work. Trying to address issues before they're issues! :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How high up is the ceiling? Most projectors need to be mounted so they are even with the top of the screen that is mounted if they do not have any lens shift.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

According to ProjectorCentral.com, not only does the 3020's lens not shift, it also does not have a fixed offset throw*. In other words - and as the Projection Calculator shows - you need to mount the 3020 so that the lens is aimed directly at the mid-point of the screen. Also, the PJ does not have keystone adjustments, so the PJ must also be aimed perfectly perpendicular to the screen (i.e., no upward or downward tilt at all).

-- Edit --
*With a fixed offset throw - for example, as with the Optoma HD33 - you need to mount the PJ at a fixed distance relative to:
- the top of the screen, if you're ceiling-mounting the PJ and throwing the image downward; or
- the bottom of the screen, if you're placing the PJ on a low table and throwing the image upward.

As long as you maintain the correct relative distance from the top/bottom of the screen, the image gets thrown squarely onto the screen.


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> How high up is the ceiling? Most projectors need to be mounted so they are even with the top of the screen that is mounted if they do not have any lens shift.


The ceiling is 8' and using the "universal" projector mount in my previous post. The screen is 16:9, retractable/electric 125", 1.1 gain and will be mounted flush to the ceiling. Not sure once opened how far from the ceiling the top edge of the actual viewing area of the screen falls.

I have an obstacle (drywall encased plumbing) at 14.5' from the front wall, the room is 22' deep. The previous homeowner had a projector mounted just forward of the obstacle but was using a much smaller fixed screen.

I tried the calculator linked in a previous reply but my head is now hurting :help:


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

As elijay said with the projector review, mine was the same way. No lens shift. I have an Optoma HD65. As long as the projector is hung low enough and isn't projecting at an angle, you won't need keystone. My particular issue is that I didn't do a ceiling mount. It's sitting on a shelf. When I turned the projector on, some of the image was on the ceiling, so I lowered the shelf and still had some on the ceiling. I had to tilt the back of the projector up slightly thus causing the need for keystone adjustment. I couldn't lower the shelf any lower because it would have just looked dumb. Overall, I'm really happy with my results but no keystone adjustment would've been better. My ceiling is 8' tall and projecting about 12' back.


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! I'll try to wrap my brain around it when I've had more sleep.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> I'll try to wrap my brain around it when I've had more sleep.


Assuming the info. on ProjectorCentral.com is accurate ... [_information deleted_]

-- Edit --
*It seems that the info. on ProjectorCentral.com is incorrect.*

According to the 3020's owner's manual (PDF), the PJ has both vertical and horizontal keystone correction capabilities, as well as a fixed offset throw. According to pgs. 14-16 of the manual, the offset requires the PJ to be placed so that the center of the lens is aimed at a point 0.1" below the top of the screen (when the PJ is ceiling-mounted) or above the bottom of the screen (when the PJ is mounted on a low table).


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

eljay said:


> Assuming the info. on ProjectorCentral.com is accurate ... [information deleted]
> 
> -- Edit --
> It seems that the info. on ProjectorCentral.com is incorrect.
> ...


"When all else fails, read the directions!" LOL! Thanks! 

My electrician just got back to me with a "turn key" estimate for his work and for a friend/former business partner (who now works with a high end theater installer) to set up the network and get everything tuned including Lutron Grafik Eye. 

I'd planned to set up the equipment but the estimate was reasonable and with 4 kids the ages of mine it would be challenging to find time and quiet to concentrate on getting things right. 

I will need to fix drywall holes made by the electrician and paint but I'm gonna swallow my pride and pay for the set-up. 

Getting anxious!


----------

